

IPhone Accessory Development - tritchey

I am working on a new accessory for the iPhone/iPod Touch. It is an Ethernet adapter that plugs into the dock connector, along with software that allows you to do network analysis from your phone.<p>This is a bit of a departure for me from pure software, so I'm still learning as I go. If this is of interest to you, I've set up a short survey on surveymonkey to collect information about features, pricing, etc. I would really appreciate any feedback. http://bit.ly/1radd
======
brk
Sounds curious. How do you plan to take 100 or 1000Mbits of data and stuff
that down a serial pipe and then analyze in software?

~~~
tritchey
There are a couple things we are looking at, but it basically boils down to
filtering/buffering as much in the hardware adapter before shifting it to the
phone on demand. Realistically, the product won't be able to do full line-
speed Gbit dumps for extended periods of time, but for simple network
scanning/troubleshooting, hopefully it will be adequate.

------
Timothee
Q10's answers need to be rephrased: 10\. Do you mind if we contact you in the
future regarding this product? Under no circumstances will we give out your
email.

No, you've wasted enough of my time.

Yes (please provide us with an email address)

"Yes" means that I do mind, so I don't want to give you my email address.

~~~
tritchey
I'm starting to wonder in how many ways I can screw up a 10 question survey.
Thanks for the feedback. I had 5 other people proofread the survey and you are
the only one to catch that.

------
groeling
Looks interesting. Could the connection be used for other purposes, like
sending print jobs or file serving off the phone? Or would the speed just be
comparable to the current wireless connection?

------
rendezvouscp
You set up number five incorrectly; let us know when you fix it!

~~~
tritchey
Sorry about that - This is the first time I've used Survey Monkey. It should
be fixed now. Thank you for letting me know.

